# I've Done It Again



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Take







a look at Lola

She is 14 years young , a bedlington terrier x lurcher , she is gentle , loving ,quiet ,gets on with other dogs but does Not like cats .
Lurcher Link ( a small rescue in Halifax ) is looking for a permanent foster home for her , this means all her vets bills will be paid for by LL .
I am fostering her at the moment but as much as i would love to keep her anyone who knows us will know this is not feasible 

If anybody thinks they may have a little bit of spare sofa give us a shout

Lola is a medium sized girlie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

What are you trying to do to us  
She is so sweet and adorable Im sure you will find a loving home easy.
My Louis would have something to say if I took another one on but good luck. :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWW she wont be waiting long she is a sweetie, unfortunately we have a cat and 2 doggies already,
I will ask around my doggie loving friends

Anne


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm hiding this post from Jenny.........(and Harry the dog)


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Anne  

Badger ,i am sure Harry would adore Lola :wink: 

Locovan , my three have given up on "saying anything "  



Chris


----------

